# confused about bridging and temporary visa for 820/801



## js2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all,

So hubby gone from working holiday to bridging visa when we applied for 820/801 partner visa.

From my understanding, 820 is temporary visa that is granted roughly 12-15months? So until then he is on a bridging visa for about 12-15months, is that correct? Then in about 2 years from the initial application (24months time) he would be granted 801 if all goes well? Or am I getting it wrong and it's actually 12-15months to get temporary partner visa and then a further 24months until permanent partner visa.. so it actually takes about 3 years+ all up to get a permanent partner visa?

Also, i read in some cases whereas there's a dependent child newborn we dont have to wait for 2 years. Has anyone undergone this, how long did the process take for you? I have a baby due in about a month~ exciting time ahead 

Oh and last question.. what comes after the permanent visa and how long does it take? I assume its citizenship? 

Please correct me if any of this is wrong. I'm quite confused by it all.

Thank you!!


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

js2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So hubby gone from working holiday to bridging visa when we applied for 820/801 partner visa.
> 
> ...


Dear Js2014.
The bridiging visa of your partner will get activated when the Working Holiday visa expired. The person cannot use the bridging visa untill the WHV expires.

Your hubby will be on bridging visa after the expiry of the WHV till your 820 tempirary visa is granted.

Your hubby will be eligible for 801 permanent after two years from the date of 820 was lodged.

Is the dependent child from your relationship? Were u in a genuine relation for 2yrs +? If so, and you proved it, then your application may be considered for 801 straight away.

After the grant of 801, you count again for two years. And citizenship will be the next step if your hubby fulfills the requirement for citizenship grant.

Seniors may correct me if missed somethin.

Hope this helps and Good luck.

Hassan


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You are eligible for the 801 2 years after application date for the 820 and they seem to be taking about 3 months to process.

The 2 years with a baby is a time of application requirement, therefore your husband won't qualify for the 801 straight away.


----------



## mcak2009 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mish said:


> You are eligible for the 801 2 years after application date for the 820 and they seem to be taking about 3 months to process.
> 
> The 2 years with a baby is a time of application requirement, therefore your husband won't qualify for the 801 straight away.


Hello Mish,

I was granted Temporary Residency in Dec 2012. I called Immigration yesterday and they informed me that I had applied for Temporary Residency on 6th Dec 2012.

When do you think I will be eligible to apply for PR?

How much time does it take to get PR ( or should I ask how much is the processing time for PR after applying)?

Thanks,

Kanika.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mcak2009 said:


> Hello Mish,
> 
> I was granted Temporary Residency in Dec 2012. I called Immigration yesterday and they informed me that I had applied for Temporary Residency on 6th Dec 2012.
> 
> ...


I am presuming you mean that you hold an 820? If so you apply for the PR 2 months before your eligible date. So on 6th October you can apply. They generally don't process it until you become eligible and from what I read it is taking about 3 months from eligible date to get PR. There is a thread for those waiting on 801 which should give you some indication of waiting times.


----------

